# Infantry Fighting Vehicle - IFV



## timboleicester

Infantry Fighting Vehicle

can anyone write that in Arabic for me please
so far i have 

مركبة مشاة قتالية

also what are the initial letters you would paint on the side of the vehicle to show IFV

help appreciated


----------



## barkoosh

I found مركبة مشاة مقاتلة in two references: 1, 2.

IFV has no corresponding initialism in Arabic. And م م م would look stupid


----------



## timboleicester

thanks very much,,, i wonder what they want painted on the side of these vehicles then,,,, is that mim mim mim you've written?> is that last word not beginning with "ghain..

as in QATAR.... it's for them by the way..


----------



## غرطي

timboleicester said:


> thanks very much,,, i wonder what they want painted on the side of these vehicles then,,,, is that mim mim mim you've written?> is that last word not beginning with "ghain..
> 
> as in QATAR.... it's for them by the way..



By the way, 'infantry fighting vehicle' is an obsolete term.  The last I heard, it was 'armoured infantry fighting vehicle' or AIFV.  It used to be 'armoured personnel carrier'.

Anyway, to answer your question:

Armoured Fighting Vehicle:  آلية قتالية مدرعة
Armoured Personnel Carrier: ناقلة افراد مدرعة or ناقلة جنود مدرعة

You can use variations for whatever your purpose is.


----------



## timboleicester

thanks for your imput, you write "to answer your question" and then write "amoured" in your answer, a word which implies that the vehicle is equiped with ...armour. I can hardly allow the Qatari government to spend their petrol money on vehicles falsly advertised can i?<br><br>

when you say Obsolete, do you mean that the vehicles in question used to be called IFV and now have been re-named or are you saying that the vehilces themselves<br>are obsolete...which is probably why they are being sold.<br><br>thanks


----------



## غرطي

timboleicester said:


> thanks for your imput, you write "to answer your question" and then write "amoured" in your answer, a word which implies that the vehicle is equiped with ...armour. I can hardly allow the Qatari government to spend their petrol money on vehicles falsly advertised can i?<br><br>
> 
> when you say Obsolete, do you mean that the vehicles in question used to be called IFV and now have been re-named or are you saying that the vehilces themselves<br>are obsolete...which is probably why they are being sold.<br><br>thanks



An 'infantry fighting vehicle' doesn't exist, basically.  I'm sorry if I didn't make that clear.  There used to be 'armoured personnel carrier' and that became 'armoured infantry fighting vehicle', in the UK at least.  All military vehicles have a degree of armour; from 'lightly armoured' to 'heavily armoured'.  I don't think it would be too much to call the vehicles you're looking at 'armoured infantry fighting vehicles'.


Do you have an image or name of the vehicle in question?  I'm a bit of a spotter and will be able to help further if I can see what it is.


----------



## timboleicester

Yes the MoD supplied this term
Infantry Fighting Vehicle - IFV


----------



## إسكندراني

The usual word for all armored/combat infantry vehicles is مدرعة and for other transporters it would be something like ناقلة جند. But if you were to paint something on the side it should probably just be مدرعة and to be more specific you might call it a مدرعة قتالية.


----------



## Al Ajnabi

timboleicester said:


> Yes the MoD supplied this term
> Infantry Fighting Vehicle - IFV



Hello timboleicester,

Not the Warrior, by any chance? 

I would use ناقلة جنود مدعة personally. 

And for what it's worth - as far as I'm aware, the TLA is still IFV! 

Regards,

Al


----------



## غرطي

By it's very definition, 'infantry fighting vehicle', will contain armour as part of its design, even if it isn't the most recent or upgraded.  I can't post links apparantly, but there is a section in the 'infantry fighting vehicle' page on wiki.

I know DSL would back me up, if we're getting our TLAs out...


----------



## Al Ajnabi

غرطي said:


> By it's very definition, 'infantry fighting vehicle', will contain armour as part of its design, even if it isn't the most recent or upgraded.  I can't post links apparantly, but there is a section in the 'infantry fighting vehicle' page on wiki.
> 
> I know DSL would back me up, if we're getting our TLAs out...



Sorry chum, now I'm confused - I thought you just said IFVs didn't exist? Apologies if I've misunderstood you - just had a three hour Arabic written paper and am feeling rather frazzled!


----------



## غرطي

No worries, I was up till late last night revising for a 2.75hr long exam this morning.  I know the feeling!

My badly made point was that the terminology of IFV was a bit redundant now because the vehicles which carry infantry and personnel are armoured.  For ease of translation, it would not be innaccurate to describe an IFV as an AIFV.  If I was to be even more pedantic, I would argue that using the term المشاة is also innaccurate when describing these vehicles because of the requirement for 'attached personnel' with infantry units on operations these days.


----------



## Al Ajnabi

غرطي said:


> No worries, I was up till late last night revising for a 2.75hr long exam this morning.  I know the feeling!
> 
> My badly made point was that the terminology of IFV was a bit redundant now because the vehicles which carry infantry and personnel are armoured.  For ease of translation, it would not be innaccurate to describe an IFV as an AIFV.  If I was to be even more pedantic, I would argue that using the term المشاة is also innaccurate when describing these vehicles because of the requirement for 'attached personnel' with infantry units on operations these days.



Hope it went well! Ah - understood. I see what you're saying, but I think it's an existential debate that takes it out of my (limited) knowledge! I would argue that if IFVs are armoured by default, then adding the word to the front only makes it more complicated, if you see what I'm saying. It certainly wouldn't be inaccurate to describe an IFV as an AIFV, but then I don't think there's a problem with describing an AIFV as an IFV! As far as I'm aware, unless the literature has changed very recently, the Brits still use the term IFV. While there are still unarmoured personnel carrying vehicles, I think you'd struggle to describe them as 'fighting'! However, I can see how it would aid in translation. Anyway, before further dragging this thread off topic, I think I'm going to go away and lie down in a dark room somewhere. I have a two hour written Persian exam tomorrow...


----------



## غرطي

The exam was better than I thought it'd be, but then I wasn't aiming particularly high! ha ha.  Good luck with your Persian.

I agree with the points that you make.  Without actually seeing what the vehicle is, I wouldn't want to commit myself to a particular term.  A lot of the IFV/AIFVs using in the British Army are new and have been designed to transport infantry/personnel in conditions which are different to the conditions in which the original IFV/AIFVs were conceived.  For example, surviving IED attacks instead of delivering a section of soldiers to a battlefield.


----------



## Al Ajnabi

غرطي said:


> The exam was better than I thought it'd be, but then I wasn't aiming particularly high! ha ha.  Good luck with your Persian.
> 
> I agree with the points that you make.  Without actually seeing what the vehicle is, I wouldn't want to commit myself to a particular term.  A lot of the IFV/AIFVs using in the British Army are new and have been designed to transport infantry/personnel in conditions which are different to the conditions in which the original IFV/AIFVs were conceived.  For example, surviving IED attacks instead of delivering a section of soldiers to a battlefield.



Glad to hear it. Yeah - thanks. My Persian is nowhere near as good as my Arabic, and my Arabic is terrible. Overall, I'm feeling pretty confident! I agree about the need to see the vehicle before passing a proper judgement. Time for my lie-down I think. All the best!


----------



## timboleicester

omid daram ke emtahan etun khosh migozareh....


----------



## Al Ajnabi

timboleicester said:


> omid daram ke emtahan etun khosh migozareh....



daste shoma dard nakone


----------



## timboleicester

sar etun dard nakone


----------

